# Isaac da Costa (messianic calvinistic Jew)



## Mayflower (Aug 25, 2004)

Iam just giong through the bible readings of Isaac da Costa. He was converted Jew during the time of the "Reveil". I don't know if his works are transelated in english, because iam reading it in Dutch (Isaac da Costa was a Dutchman), it is excellent, because i know some modern messianic Jews, but Isaac da Costa was a Reformed Christian,and his insides of the Scripture are very good!

Ralph


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 26, 2004)

What is a messianic Jew, anyway? Isn't that a Dispensational term, or do Reformed people use it too? It seems foreign to Scripture to me, in the sense that a messianic Jew is really a Christian, right?


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 26, 2004)

No this not a Dispensational term, a messianic Jew is a true Jew, who is coverted to the Lord Jesus Chrisst, and which heart is circumcised.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2004)

Jews for Jesus is in the midst of a major evangelistic campaign here in the Washington, DC area and in 65 other cities around the world. More info can be found here: http://washingtontimes.com/national/20040810-123436-5028r.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

There is an article about Isaac da Costa here.


----------

